# TCR: to aero or not to aero?



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

Howdy all,
I am looking to go down to a med frame size from my current ride (large OCR2). I was hoping to buy a med TCR alum frameset and build it up. Ebay has TCR composites growing on trees, but relatively few TCR alum framesets.

My dilemna is that I found a really good deal on a new 2003 med TCR aero frameset. Weightweenies.com shows that the difference between the aero and non-aero TCR framesets is roughly 60 grams. The downtube and seattube are areo shaped. I checked the headtube and seattube angles and the virtual top tube length on Giant's website. Their charts say the geometry is the same for the 2003 models. Are there any other differences? 

Thanks!


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

i too, noticed that the geometry of the aero frames and the regular frames are the same (whcih i thought was silly, since the TCR aero had aero bars spec'd on the bike).
60 grams weight difference is meaningless really. who on earth feels 60 grams anyways? 

i'd do up a TCR aero instead. but whatever the case, they are both good frames. I dont think u can go wrong with either one!


----------



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

*just bought the aero*

I just bought the aero frame this afternoon. It'll ship out on Tuesday, so I should have the week after that. I'll post a pic when I get it built up.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

sweet! please do


----------



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

*Have the frameset, need to build it up now*

I got the frameset on Monday. I've spent the last couple of days oohing and ahhing over it. I won't have time to build it up until Saturday though. Here's a picture of it. The headset isn't installed, I just slid the steerer tube through the head tube for the picture.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

nice looking frame you got there! what are u gonna toss onto it?


----------



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

I've got a used Ultegra 9 speed group that I'll put on it. The wheels are Velocity Deep Vs (24/28 f/r) with Ritchey WCS hubs ('cause I ain't the lightest rider around). I wish I had the budget to better equip it, but I won't complain. At least my wife isn't harassing me about it, though she does still glare at me! _"But you've already got a bike!"_


----------



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

*almost done!*

Well, here it is almost finished. I just need to add the rear deraileur, chain, cables, bottle cages, and bar tape and I think I'm done.








I'll be on the lookout for the stem/spacer police! Other than that, I think it looks pretty good. If only I could upgrade my legs so quickly!


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

what's that other giant in the background?

<stem police>why are your handle bars at mtb height?</stem police> j/k


----------



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

boroef said:


> what's that other giant in the background?
> 
> <stem police>why are your handle bars at mtb height?</stem police> j/k


That's a large TCR 2 frameset that I need to sell in order to keep my wife happy!  

I know, I know! 120mm was too long, 80mm is too short, and that was the only 100mm stem I had! If I flip it, then it's way too low. I wish I had the 6 deg Ritchey stem rather than the 17 deg stem .  

Anyone got a 6 deg rise 100mm stem they want to trade for a 100mm 17 deg Ritchey Pro stem?


----------



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

*It's finished!*

So I finally got it finished up! Wow! Got to say that the difference coming from a too-big OCR bike to a just right TCR is really nice!








I have a stem with much less rise on the way! If only I can dodge the stem police until I can put it on!


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

nice! i'll refrain from commenting about that obtrusive stem  i like the reflector thing going on the wheels. that's a good idea! sure makes it a hell lot safer at night!


----------



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

boroef said:


> nice! i'll refrain from commenting about that obtrusive stem  i like the reflector thing going on the wheels. that's a good idea! sure makes it a hell lot safer at night!


It's 3M white reflective tape. I do most of my riding at night, so I try to be as obvious as possible. The tape sure beats reflectors in the spokes!


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

*nice bike...*

just want to say that you got a sweet bike there. i really like the paint scheme on it...how does the ride on the aero compare to your other giant?


----------



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

B-Fun said:


> just want to say that you got a sweet bike there. i really like the paint scheme on it...how does the ride on the aero compare to your other giant?


Thanks! I was thinking originally that the white would be too bland for me, but it has really grown on me. As far as any differences between the the aero frame and my old one, it's night and day. The fit is probably the reason for it; the first time i settled down on the hoods, I was amazed at how comfortable I was. It is definitely much "snappier" than the Large OCR2 I had previously. I say snappier rather than twitchy, beause twitchy would seem to imply being on the edge of losing control. I don't get that feel at all, just the feeling of instant response to what ever I do.

I would guess that the bike is in the neighborhood of 4-5 pounds lighter also, but still around 19 lbs with everything on it. I do most of my riding alone at night, so I carry just about everything but a pedal wrench!  Even so, the first time I got out of the saddle and really stomped on it, the bike felt like it was going to leave me behind!

Does the aero make any difference? I really doubt it! I don't ride fast enough to get much, if any, advantage from it! The differences have more to do with going from a size L OCR frame to a size M TCR.


----------



## drevelo66 (Jan 22, 2005)

What a beaut-best of luck...


----------



## IN2SUN (Apr 8, 2006)

Lance_work said:


> Howdy all,
> I am looking to go down to a med frame size from my current ride (large OCR2). I was hoping to buy a med TCR alum frameset and build it up. Ebay has TCR composites growing on trees, but relatively few TCR alum framesets.
> 
> My dilemna is that I found a really good deal on a new 2003 med TCR aero frameset. Weightweenies.com shows that the difference between the aero and non-aero TCR framesets is roughly 60 grams. The downtube and seattube are areo shaped. I checked the headtube and seattube angles and the virtual top tube length on Giant's website. Their charts say the geometry is the same for the 2003 models. Are there any other differences?
> ...


I have the 2003 TCR Aero 1. It's black and it started as a tri-bike. The frame is exactly the same (as everyone says) but with the ovals. It's pretty stiff (and turbulent in a cross wind) especially with the bladed spoke Kysriums. I've changed a few things, but overall the bike looks stealthy with the black color scheme. I like it!


----------

